# what is avanquest update??



## boringusername

i discovered a folder in my program files called "avanquest update" but i don't know what it is exactly or why i have it since i don't have any avanquest software. any ideas where it may have come from/why its there, and if i might be ok to remove it?


----------



## sultan_emerr

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="avanquest+update"+&btnG=Google+Search


----------

